# Tandem Devoted Thread! Original Photos, your bikes, literature, anything!



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello Cabers! 
I'm attempting to put together a bit of a pop-up exhibit dedicated to the extensive subject of tandem cycling. 
I'm interested in any primary source information: photos, catalog images, postcards, pacing tandem cycling, racing tandems, childrens tandems etc.

Anything would be very helpful, this will be an exhibit dedicated to informing and enlightening the masses in the style of close read specialized topic based study. 

Thank'y folks! 
I hope some interesting tidbits surface!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 28, 2015)

*Early Orient Quad tandem tintype*

Here I'll get the ball rolling, great original tintype now in my collection


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's Mead's offering in their 1898 catalog.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's the 1898 Iver Johnson.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a custom Rixe made in West Germany in the 50's.

Built it up with a custom third seat for a 5 year old.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 29, 2015)

I have an entire page devoted to every year and model tandem from 1887 to 1991 made by Pope/Columbia. Here is the link for everyone's quick reference;

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id113.html

One interesting fact, tandems were not made during the time of the Westfield Mfg Co. The last Pope made tandem was in 1898 and no more were made until 1961 when they were reorganized as Columbia Mfg Co.


----------



## mre straightbar (Oct 29, 2015)

Knocked the dust off mine today only because my other bikes had flats


----------



## Princeton (Oct 30, 2015)

How about these two....


----------



## filmonger (Oct 31, 2015)

Anyone ever seen this Elgin King......10,000 Dollar Tandem TOC Bicycle


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 31, 2015)

Here's a couple whizzer tandems.....


----------



## filmonger (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 1, 2015)

From Bicycling World 1903


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 1, 2015)

From my 1899 Orient catalog. The last two images are of the Oriten 10 seater, the mother of all multicycles. In the last pic the Oriten is being ridden by the Florodora Girls.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 1, 2015)

From my 1899 Orient catalog. The last two images are of the Oriten 10 seater, the mother of all multicycles. In the last pic the Oriten is being ridden by the Florodora Girls.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry for the double post. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 2, 2015)

*Some additions*

A couple more


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 3, 2015)

Jesse, my friend here in england James Peatling has recently written a book on the evolution of tricycles. Only just been printed. Lots of interesting early stuff. If you email me i'll put you in touch with him
cheers
Colin


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's my Colson Tandem.


----------



## Dweber (Nov 3, 2015)

*Fiver Seater Orient Pacing Bicycle*

Getting a little off base of tandems but  thought I would throw my Orient in the mix!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 4, 2015)

Ahhhhhh, from ebay about a year or more back? That was a deal if you were in the area. 
Dream tandem, and right on 'track' ha


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 7, 2015)

*My 2 Iver tandems*

A couple pics of my 2 Iver Johnson tandems. A double mens and a double womans .


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 9, 2015)

*Dayton Track Tandem and TOC A. Schwinn Tripplet*

These bikes courtesy of David Weber, he is looking for catalog info on his Dayton Racer tandem.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2015)

1897 Hamilton from the Referee 1897

















More Records















1897 Ide Special


----------



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2015)

1897 Andre





1897 Warwick from the Referee


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 16, 2015)

Here is 2 newspaper photos of a 10 man tandem which was taken by 2 different reporters as you can see the people on the bike and the position on the building are different. The 2 cities the pics came from are about 20 miles apart. The bike is a 1893 Orient


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 17, 2015)

kirk thomas said:


> Here is 2 newspaper photos of a 10 man tandem which was taken by 2 different reporters as you can see the people on the bike and the position on the building are different. The 2 cities the pics came from are about 20 miles apart. The bike is a 1893 OrientView attachment 251460View attachment 251461View attachment 251462View attachment 251463View attachment 251464




The article is incorrect with regards to the dates. Orient Cycles was incorporated in 1893. The Oriten was built in 1896. Sorry to nitpick.


----------



## Dweber (Nov 17, 2015)

You can see this bike at the Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn, MI.[/B]


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 17, 2015)

Dweber said:


> You can see this bike at the Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn, MI.[/B]




That's cool. The white paper says the bike was 1893 so there goes another reporter stating the near facts as all reporters do today. I guess people are the same yesterday as today.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 18, 2015)

from the 1897 Referee Dayton Quad





Schluer Tandem - convertible from the same period Journal


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is a home made 1927 triple. I do not know what the bikes are. How many people did this when they where young, I know I did.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's a Pierce tandem I used to own - wish I still did.


----------



## kermit (Nov 18, 2015)

This is a 1887 Starley  tandem that I used to own... Only one known...


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another one I let get a way - 1898 Stearns Convertible.


----------



## Hydrogen Wizard (Sep 9, 2016)

My Rixe tandem, most likely going to sell it soon. Does anyone know how to tell the year?


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2016)

I have 2 tandems..............The Schwinn is 1949 and the Colson is 1938........


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 10, 2016)

My '41 Steer from the rear Colson....


----------



## jd56 (Sep 11, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> My '41 Steer from the rear Colson....
> 
> View attachment 358572
> 
> View attachment 358573



Gorgeous!
2 speed to boot!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Sep 13, 2016)

Two I've been working on





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda (Sep 13, 2016)

1889:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2016)

Gotta love the rear steer tandems .......


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 8, 2019)

Time for a thread bump.


----------



## mike j (May 9, 2019)

1897 Crescent model 25


----------



## sm2501 (May 9, 2019)

Here's my Dayton triplet. I haven't dug up any literature yet, but was dated by previous owner as 1898. Came from the Schwinn Family collection courteous of Jim Hurd. Also need to research who the "Jacques Bro's" were.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 9, 2019)

1896-97 Denver Cycle Mfr. Co. Tandem, I still haven't had the opportunity to shoot pictures in good light so the decoration can be visible.
Note the very unusual "Denver" engraved nickel down tube decoration.  Has anyone seen this detail on any other bicycles?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 10, 2019)

My next tandem project, Crescent Model 20.


----------



## juvela (May 11, 2019)

-----

From the 1966 feature film _"What Did You Do In The War Daddy?"  -_

_


_
Pilot is Italian actress Giovanna Ralli.

First stoker is James Coburn.

Second stoker is Sergio Fantoni.

Rumble seat rider is Dick Shawn.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061176/?ref_=nv_sr_1?ref_=nv_sr_1

-----


----------



## juvela (May 12, 2019)

-----





-----


----------



## Mark Mattei (May 12, 2019)

1898 Andrae and Sons racing tandem, made in Milwaukee. Has vertical rear dropouts, rear chain adjustment is courtesy of 2 eccentric bottom brackets.


----------



## kccomet (May 12, 2019)

couple early tandem racer pics


----------



## kccomet (May 12, 2019)

couple of other cool images


----------



## Brian R. (May 12, 2019)

I fell in love with this courting tandem at Copake this year, but alas it was not meant to be. Fenton made in Jamestown, NY.


----------



## juvela (Jun 13, 2019)

-----

Produit de Bruxelles Belgium -

















-----


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 13, 2019)

1897 Tribune Racing Tandem:


----------



## juvela (Sep 21, 2019)

-----


Matthews  Nomad, 1975  -







https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1975-matthews-nomad-tandem.158820/

-----


----------



## juvela (Sep 26, 2019)

-----

Delangle advert of 1936 -





-----


----------



## juvela (Sep 27, 2019)

-----

Stella advert of 1938 -





Company located in Nantes, France.

-----


----------



## juvela (Nov 13, 2019)

-----

It's the same everywhere.

Stokers always want to loaf and make captains do all the work.

https://adfc-thueringen.de/sites/default/files/pedalritter/pr_2014/pedalritter_1-2014.pdf

-----


----------



## tech549 (Feb 19, 2020)

35 colson rear steer


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 19, 2020)

My blue tandem custom.  Note that it is made from two boys bikes.  Big mistake.  I restored it to the maroon picture at the end. .  My Schwinn 1970s red tandem.  The Kermit bike was seen for years at Portland.  He had a amplifier and a toy that said Kermit's voice.  The last maroon re stored bike is called the octopus because of how the bars meet under the front seat.  Think that they used a string to weld it straight.  one of the done bikes was a Sears.  Boy Schouts would make these for funds.  Shelby, an early internet bike guy, would make these from junk until he died-- young.  My wife will ride with me but she closes her eyes. I had to put a kick-back two speed rear hub because it wouldn't make it over a toothpick.  It was so hard to crank.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## AndyA (Feb 20, 2020)

Love that Colton! So much curvy tubing and streamlined chain guards!

Some years ago, I picked up a Sears middleweight tandem from the curb. I greased it up and put on new tires. My wife and I took occasional rides around the neighborhood. I remember thinking that the bike was really heavy and tough to pedal. One day, my then-14-year-old daughter agreed to take a ride. We were going faster than usual and and I asked "What are you doing back there?" She said "I'm pedaling." So she inadvertently dropped a dime on  her mom's scam. When confronted, my wife admitted that she had been sitting in the back with her feet up. Man, how does a guy know who to  trust?


----------



## juvela (Feb 21, 2020)

-----

Eriol poster.

This maker produced bicycles, motorcycles and some non-wheelgoods products as well.

They were located in the Loire valley of France.

Keen eyed readers will notice that Eriol is Loire spelt backwards.

(Reminds me of Bela Lugosi's "Count Alucard"   )






This entry gives a glimpse of some of their manufactures -

http://httpcyclomotosloire.e-monsite...e-en-a/ab.html

-----


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 26, 2020)

Anyone have info on the maker I have a thread or pm me beautiful lugs there must b a old ad somewhere


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 12, 2020)

So many great tandems to catch up on here! 
I'll add another to the list - 
My Triple whose origins are not precisely known though it certainly has Orient leanings. 
As was sometimes the case in the 1890's - early 1900's it is outfitted with a period motorcycle style fork.

It is re-built now though far from done, long term project.


----------



## Rambler (Mar 25, 2020)

Four men on a quad being closely followed by a man on a bicycle, identified as "Wm. H. Hutchison" on verso, racing on a wooden velodrome.




A sign at the front end of the bicycle notes "Fitted with Kangaroo Tires."


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 26, 2020)

Rambler said:


> View attachment 1161654
> Four men on a quad being closely followed by a man on a bicycle, identified as "Wm. H. Hutchison" on verso, racing on a wooden velodrome.
> 
> View attachment 1161656
> ...



Fabulous photos, thank you for posting!  The decuplet is amazing!


----------



## juvela (Jul 9, 2020)

-----

quadruplet model about one foot in length -













-----


----------



## Billythekid (Oct 21, 2020)

Thread bump anyone recognize the gorgeous lugs on my tandem


----------



## Benryannj (Nov 10, 2020)

My Colson rear steer tandem... bit of a work in progress still but I've managed to get some good miles with my daughter over the last few days of warm weather in New Jersey!


----------



## Mikeob (Nov 11, 2020)

Works in progress


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 12, 2020)

My Colson early 1930's (killer original patina) used as an advertising tool.  On display at a local museum.



-mike


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 30, 2021)

Howard Chainless Tandem:





1898 Hunter Tandems:


----------



## juvela (Sep 30, 2021)

-----

actress Inger Stevens piloting from the stoker's position -





-----


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 25, 2021)

Original photo of a 1896 Model 22 or 1897 Model 28 Tribune Double Diamond Tandem I recently acquired compared to catalog cut from 1897 Tribune catalog:


----------



## dave429 (Nov 4, 2021)

Interesting rear steer tandem with the step through frame in the rear. I do not own this bike just found it in the web and it piqued my curiosity. Anyone know what brand or more info? I don’t think the wheel set is original.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 7, 2021)

Here’s an interesting find I got recently.
Orient Tandem- unknown year?


----------



## juvela (Nov 24, 2021)

-----

_BICYCLING! _magazine review of five doblets from 1976 -

includes one from Australia 





















-----


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2021)

1896 Racycle courting tandem:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 27, 2021)

Late 19th century Schwinn tandem badged with a Strawbridge & Clothier, Philadelphia badge.  Interesting design, It appears Schwinn changed their design slightly in this year, one of the front braces is removed and the rear brace above the lower horizontal bars is also gone. @barneyguey


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 27, 2021)

Here’s an 1890’s Victor.











Interesting, in that it appeared to be direct drive without any rear brake mechanism, and only a front spoon brake reminiscent of the high wheel era.
They were sure asking a lot of those spindly  little crankarms.
Neat looking application, and they are still there, so they must have been adequate enough to do the job.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 3, 2021)

A couple interesting designs from 1896 Bearings.


----------



## juvela (Dec 3, 2021)

-----






-----

it appears the "floating chainwheel" here was a means of fine tuning chain length when no eccentric bottom bracket was present

is this the case?

wonder how well they stayed put when riding over rough surfaces...

-----


----------



## juvela (Jan 28, 2022)

-----

Distaffers Staffing Doublets, Triplets & Quadruplets -



































#5 Joan Bennett and Franchot Tone

#6 Inger Stevens

#7 Giovanna Ralli, "What Did You Do In The War Daddy?" (1966)

#8 Debbie Digby, Jack Benny, Jinx Falkenburg, Palm Springs California 1941

#9 Jason Robards Jr. , Barbara Harris, "A Thousand Clowns" (1965)


-----


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 29, 2022)

Such a good thread to catch up on - since we are speaking to my addiction


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 29, 2022)

I wonder if anyone has ever found this one!  Where is it today?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 29, 2022)

1893 Winton Tandem and Triplet:


----------



## Old Crow (Mar 21, 2022)

Possibly an early 1900’s tandem from America, here in Australia.  

be very interested to see any others that may of been made by this unknown maker.


----------



## Old Crow (Mar 21, 2022)

I will be putting on her these 2 reconditioned saddles of approximately the same age.


----------



## BRad90 (Apr 1, 2022)

1970's Columbia Tandem. Sadly painted over original green paint.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 14, 2022)

The Majestic Tandem:
Does anyone own one of these as I am trying to determine what saddle imprints these were sold with?  A guy on FB has said he was seen both the Mesinger below and a Persons King Comfort imprints.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 17, 2022)

1897 Old Hickory Tandem (wood frame) by Tonk Manufacturing Company:


----------



## hoofhearted (May 5, 2022)

Blue Streak said:


> Howard Chainless Tandem:
> View attachment 1487439


----------



## corbettclassics (May 30, 2022)

LA BELLE ECHAPPEE -> The Beautiful Escape


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Nov 14, 2022)

-----

Graziella tandem folder as produced by the Teodoro Carnielli company -












































-----


----------



## mre straightbar (Nov 16, 2022)

mre straightbar said:


> View attachment 246878Knocked the dust off mine today only because my other bikes had flats



Wish I still had it


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 17, 2022)

My new tandem interests; @bentwoody66 

Would a Miami Power Bicycle engine look good on your’s!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 17, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My new tandem interests; @bentwoody66
> 
> Would a Miami Power Bicycle engine look good on your’s!
> 
> View attachment 1733933



Oof!!!! That is the first real photo of the steering linkage I have to fabricate.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 17, 2022)

Some great looking tandems ... keep them coming ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## kshimp41 (Dec 14, 2022)

FRANKEN TANDEM?  Any help on identifying this Beauty is appreciated.  Thanks.  Kirby


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## juvela (Dec 19, 2022)

-----


...leaving a place for Zeppo...







-----


----------

